# bad injectors!! whats up?



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

whats up you nissan folk? my girlfriend has a 2000 altima 2.4L It started running terrible the other day!! Rough idle and sluggish acceleration. I changed the fuel filter, plugs and plug wires, added lots of fuel injector cleaner to the tank. Still ran like ish and the check engine light still on. Checked all the vacuume lines, emisions stuff, egr valve, etc.... I got a diagnostic check at checker and it revieled a misfire in cylinder one. So I assume it is the fuel injector. I make some phone calls and find out that nissan fuel injectors aren't worth a damn (according to the people i talked to, remember i am not a nissan guy so i am going on what others tell me, don't mean to offend anyone). So i ohm out all the injectors and they all read 9.8ohms. So now i am thinking maybe it isn't an injector problem. Maybe an intake leak? I take it to the dealer for a second diagnostic check (75.00). They call me back and feed me a bunch of bullish and treat me like a was a stupid morron with alot of money. They tell me that all 4 injectors need to be replaced at a cost of 1200.00 dollars. I asked to speak with the mechanic and he finally admitted that the injector in cylinder one and three were shot and the other two were well on there way. How he figured this out I dont know. Anyways, i ordered a oem injector from newnissanparts.com and i will see if it solves the problem. I will install it in cylinder one since the original code read misfire in that cylinder. BTW i did check the dis cap and rotor and didn't see any signs of damage. Please give me your input and nissan knowledge on this. All replies appreciated. on the board or at [email protected]


----------

